# Conseils changer ou upgrade mon MBP mi 2010



## rolopolo (24 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai besoin de vos conseils pour prendre une décision entre changer de MBP ou upgrade mon MBP mi2010. Actuellement j'ai déjà rajouté de la ram 2x 4GO et un changer le DD pas un SSD. La Batterie est HS càd qu'il doit rester brancher en permanence et je n'ose plus l'éteindre, je suspend l'activité. Il est plus lent au démarrage qu'à l'installation du SSD malgré une clean installe Je ne peux pas lire de vidéo en 60p issue du Gopro je suis limité en 1080.

Infos sur le matériel :

  Nom du modèle :    MacBook Pro
  Identifiant du modèle :    MacBookPro6,2
  Nom du processeur :    Intel Core i5
  Vitesse du processeur :    2,4 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :    1
  Nombre total de cœurs :    2
  Cache de niveau 2 (par cœur) :    256 Ko
  Cache de niveau 3 :    3 Mo
  Mémoire :    8 Go
* NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M
Intel HD Graphics*

Lors du change du ssd j'avais retrouvé un très bon confort d'utilisation perdu aujourd'hui malgré les clean install... Je me demande si le fait que la batterie soit HS peut jouer?

Merci de vos conseils, à bientôt.


----------



## MrTom (24 Janvier 2021)

Hello,

Tu ne parles pas de tes usages logiciels.
Mon conseil est de changer, ne serait-ce que pour continuer de bénéficier de la compatibilité logicielle et des mises à jour de sécurité. Le moindre Microsoft Office est tatillon sur les versions...


----------



## rolopolo (24 Janvier 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Tu ne parles pas de tes usages logiciels.
> Mon conseil est de changer, ne serait-ce que pour continuer de bénéficier de la compatibilité logicielle et des mises à jour de sécurité. Le moindre Microsoft Office est tatillon sur les versions...


j'ai un usage classique bureautique suite office
un peu de photoshop
et internet streaming recherches...


----------



## MrTom (24 Janvier 2021)

rolopolo a dit:


> j'ai un usage classique bureautique suite office
> un peu de photoshop
> et internet streaming recherches...


Change


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2021)

rolopolo a dit:


> Identifiant du modèle : MacBookPro6,2


C'est donc ce modèle-là... https://everymac.com/systems/apple/...5-2.4-aluminum-15-mid-2010-unibody-specs.html ...dans lequel tu peux au maximum installer macOS High Sierra. Tu ne mentionnes pas sous quelle version tu es ? Par défaut, si une installation propre qui inclut un formage du disque interne à été faite, hormis un démarrage un peu plus lent, il devrait tenir la route en utilisation courante sans aucun problème. J'ai un vieux MPB 17" de 2010 qui est sous HS et pas de souci majeur.

Mais bon, comme tu as un vieux coucou et si tes finances te le permettent n’hésite pas à changer.


----------



## MrTom (24 Janvier 2021)

rolopolo a dit:


> La Batterie est HS càd qu'il doit rester brancher en permanence et je n'ose plus l'éteindre, je suspend l'activité


Oui enfin là, on a quand même un soucis majeure d'alimentation. La vie du Mac ne tient qu'à un fil...


----------



## maxou56 (24 Janvier 2021)

rolopolo a dit:


> Je me demande si le fait que la batterie soit HS peut jouer?


Bonjour,
Oui sur certains modèles, le Mac fonctionne en mode dégradé si il n'a pas de batterie ou si elle est HS.
Le CPU est très fortement bridé.
Tu peux installer Intel power gadget pour vérifier (par contre je ne sais pas si il compatible avec cette génération de CPU. Edit à partir de la 2nd génération de core i)


----------



## Sly54 (24 Janvier 2021)

rolopolo a dit:


> Lors du change du ssd j'avais retrouvé un très bon confort d'utilisation perdu aujourd'hui malgré les clean install... Je me demande si le fait que la batterie soit HS peut jouer?


Ca se teste aisément en commandant une batterie de qualité (par ex. chez MacWay). Si le problème n'est pas réglé, tu as 14 jours (je crois) pour la renvoyer.


----------



## rolopolo (2 Février 2021)

MErci à tous pour vos réponses je vais commencer par commander une batterie et voir ce que ça donne,
Des conseil si je rachète un MBP ? attendre le dernier courant 2021 avec la puce M1 ou en prendre un d'occasion ?


----------



## Sly54 (2 Février 2021)

rolopolo a dit:


> Des conseil si je rachète un MBP ? attendre le dernier courant 2021 avec la puce M1 ou en prendre un d'occasion ?


Prendre un M1, c'est ce qui t'assurera la durée et le support le plus long.


----------

